# The Brooke hosts equine welfare Colloquium



## TheBrooke (Oct 27, 2010)

The Brooke is new to The Horse Forum so a big hello to everyone! I am sure most of you horse lovers will be aware of the Brooke and our work, but just in case…. the Brooke is an international animal welfare organisation dedicated to improving the lives of working horses and donkeys, in the poorest parts of the world. I thought you might be interested to hear about the Sixth International Colloquium for Working Equids, taking place from 29th November to 2nd December in New Dehli, India and this year hosted by the Brooke. Leading experts from the field of equine welfare are set to deliver a groundbreaking conference resulting in the development of new approaches benefiting working horses and donkeys, and their owners. For further information check out www.thebrooke.org/news


----------

